# employer visa issue



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

hello
i came to Dubai on tourist visa,
luckily i got the job in free zone company,
and my tourist visa is expiring in a week,
but my employer visa is in process, i have signed the offer letter and company contract,
my employer is saying you will have to stay in Dubai after the expiration of your tourist visa and company will pay the penalty of overstay, 
but the issue is this how can i stay without a visa in Dubai and wait for my employer visa ???
and after getting my employer visa i will have to exit from Dubai.

shall i go back to my country as my tourist visa expires and wait for my employer visa there instead of living in Dubai without visa and let the company pay the penalty ???

because my employer said you cant leave the country as we have put your visa in process, is it like that ???. . .
give your suggestions and comments . . .


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you sure, and have evidence that, they're applying for your visa? if they are then there won't be an overstay as the visa is in process.

If they haven't, even though you have a contract and offer letter, if you don't have a valid visa (or it's under process) then you're working illegally, you can't work on a tourist visa.

I'd check with immigration and ask if there really is a visa application going through, if so then there's no worries, if not you have a decision to make.

I wouldn't take any notice of a company verbally saying they'll pay an overstay either, it's not worth the paper it's written on. 

How long have you worked there, have they paid you yet?


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Are you sure, and have evidence that, they're applying for your visa? if they are then there won't be an overstay as the visa is in process.
> 
> If they haven't, even though you have a contract and offer letter, if you don't have a valid visa (or it's under process) then you're working illegally, you can't work on a tourist visa.
> 
> ...



yes they are applying for my visa, its in process like CID check and etc,
can i overstay n work while my tourist visa expires and my employer visa is in process ?
they said they will give me evidence of my employer visa in process.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

where is Dubai free zone official office ?
so i can go there and talk to any official regarding my issue ?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you have your passport? Can you pop to Oman one day trip?


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

lxinuk said:


> Do you have your passport? Can you pop to Oman one day trip?


yeah
i got my passport with me,
but my issue is: my employer wants me to overstay and wait for my employer visa in Dubai
but i think i shall exit the country as my tourist visa ends

staying in Dubai with expired visa, and waiting for employer visa is fine or not ???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm confused. In your original post, you said your employer will pay the overstay fine. If so, why are you worried about it? My concern would be if you have to work before the visa is issued. That's illegal.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

You must have to exit for visa status change if you are on tourist visa. You can exit to your home country and return within two days or a week and enter with employment visa that is entry permit or if you are in uae during visa process, you can exit? Masqat or Oman after receiving pink copy of your employment visa and return on same flight for visa status change. However, if you are on visit visa, you can do in country status change soon after receiving pink copy. In all types, they cancel your visit visa by putting an EXIT stamp and activate employment visa with entry stamp. After that you can undergo medical test and apply for emirates ID for visa stamping on your passport. At the time of visa status change, (either you do it in country or exit) if your visit/ tourist visa has expired, you will have to pay overstay fine.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear all
Thanks for your replies
They helped alot
I am in dubai on my working visa now
I went bak to my country for exit and came back.
Cheers.


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

p.a said:


> Dear all
> Thanks for your replies
> They helped alot
> I am in dubai on my working visa now
> ...


Hi,

Can i check how long did you wait for your employment visa to be issued? Thanks.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

My visa was approved today, i resubmitted my papers this morning and Ive checked online and it's been approved. MOL stated 6-10 days however mine was approved within hours


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> My visa was approved today, i resubmitted my papers this morning and Ive checked online and it's been approved. MOL stated 6-10 days however mine was approved within hours


How did you check your visa online? Is this employment visa? So are you flying to abu dhabi soon?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you have your MB number just click on this link: http://www.mol.gov.ae/molwebsite/en/services/enquiry-services.aspx

- click application status and then enter your MB number. 

I live in Dubai


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> If you have your MB number just click on this link: http://www.mol.gov.ae/molwebsite/en/services/enquiry-services.aspx
> 
> - click application status and then enter your MB number.
> 
> I live in Dubai


But the link you provided me is from Ministry of Labor. I was told that my visa is being processed by Abu dhabi immigration. is application status and visa status the same?


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tjheart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i check how long did you wait for your employment visa to be issued? Thanks.


It took around 20 days


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

p.a said:


> It took around 20 days


Hi p.a.

20 working days or calendar days? Lucky you. I am still waiting... 

Tjheart


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

my visa is from dubai not abu dhabi


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tjheart said:


> Hi p.a.
> 
> 20 working days or calendar days? Lucky you. I am still waiting...
> 
> Tjheart


20 calender days,
Well dont worry, visa processing time is different with different companies, nationalities and regional authorities, it depends


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

p.a said:


> 20 calender days,
> Well dont worry, visa processing time is different with different companies, nationalities and regional authorities, it depends


Hi,
You are very lucky. I wonder why is there a difference of the processing time among nationalities and companies. Been asking HR for the reason but they are not able to provide definite answer. I do not even know how long should i wait. It is really painful and frustrating.

Tjheart


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Rizcarto said:


> What i hate about employee Visa is you are totally depended on it.


As is the case in most countries 
- job lost and no employment visa, can't stay after X number of days
- no employment visa, cannot start working.


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

Rizcarto said:


> What i hate about employee Visa is you are totally depended on it.



Hi Rizcarto,

Yes.  So as for me, am with no job for 2 months and waiting in vain for my employment visa to be granted. Being sole provider with 2 sick parents,waiting for it is so painful and nerve wrecking. I can't sleep and am so anxious. How i wish for the result to be out so i can move on with my life whatever it is. As for now it seems my life is on hold.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Why don't you use it up with your company?
Contact Dubai or Abu Dhabi immigration? 
Not point dwelling and not sleep properly, go do something about it!!!

Don't say you don't know how too? contact your PRO via work and liaise with them


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Why don't you use it up with your company?
> Contact Dubai or Abu Dhabi immigration?
> Not point dwelling and not sleep properly, go do something about it!!!
> 
> Don't say you don't know how too? contact your PRO via work and liaise with them


Hi Tahir,

I have done all the follow up and phone call with my new company. I have not contacted Abu dhabi immigration as I do not know if I am supposed to do that and what is the consequences. This is my first time working in UAE so I do not know who to contact. 

Tjheart


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tjheart said:


> Hi,
> You are very lucky. I wonder why is there a difference of the processing time among nationalities and companies. Been asking HR for the reason but they are not able to provide definite answer. I do not even know how long should i wait. It is really painful and frustrating.
> 
> Tjheart


Bcoz hr people dont kno exactly
Well i have seen many people who got thr visa after waiting alot
Like more den a month
Just hope fo best.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

p.a said:


> Bcoz hr people dont kno exactly Well i have seen many people who got thr visa after waiting alot Like more den a month Just hope fo best.


 please be reminded that text speak is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> please be reminded that text speak is against forum rules. Thank you.


It's painful to read isn't it Ms Bedou.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> It's painful to read isn't it Ms Bedou.


Oh yes it is indeed Albert


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> please be reminded that text speak is against forum rules. Thank you.


Noted !
Will take care of it next time


----------

